# ارجووو منكم الدخووووووووووووووووووووووول



## عبدالله الحربـي (17 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسعد الله أوقاتكم بالخير والمسرات 
إخواني الكرام أنا مطلوب علي بحث عن مهنة الهندسه البيئيه وماهو عمل مهندس البيئه وماهي المشاكل التي يقوم بإصلاحها مهندس البيئه 


وماهي الشركات التي توظف مهندس البيئه وكم عدد مهندسين البيئه في دول الخليج ؟


أرجو منكم إخواني الأفاضل تزويدي بهذه المعلومات مع مراجعها 
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والدعاء في ظهر الغيب 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

